# Tips on 3/4 fursuit



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

You may have read my post on building my first fursuit. Anyways I'm trying a new thread to get some tips, since not many folks are reading my other one. So, mostly I am thinking that I am going to build a 3/4 suit; fur arms, lower legs, chest & head, and wear pants. So I was wondering what you furs think about that, and if you have any tips.

Also as for the mid section, I was thinking possibly with a 3/4 suit, I could attach the legs/feet to the pants, or not, and as for the torso, I'm not entirely sure as to how that would work for the bottom. I was thinking something possibly like a onesie? that has snaps in the crotch, that way I can get in & out of it easily, and for stuff like bathroom breaks, and I would just wear a pair of pants over it like usual? Any suggestions furrends? Thanks!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 24, 2009)

When you are doing a chest (what I like to call a torso), you need a duck tape dummy of your torso. It makes it much easier to make something fit comfortably without a lot of saggy/baggy areas.

When I made my first torso I just extended the torso so it tucked into a pair of pants. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1295499/
It looked like that. I just tucked it in and it was fine. So long as your pants are snug on you you could try something like that. Or you could extend the torso to go down and have material trailing behind and in front, so you can bring it together under you groin area, and have it fasten with snaps. That way the torso is a bit like a one piece girl's swimming suit. I wanted to do that with my costume, that you see in my sig, the dragon, but the way my tail went on at the time I could do. Ah the issues of laying on complicated clothes.

When you do make legs you can have it attach to your pants but make it detachable for washing. However if you are planning to mostly wear pants why bother making legs? It will only add to your overheating. If you plan to wear pants, just make some foot paws.


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, anyone else have any tips?


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh just finished the arms lastnight; now for the scarry part; starting the torso... gulp any tips and advice are great advice; and yes I am using a duct tape dummy, no worries


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone at all have any tips on building a 3/4 fur suit?


----------

